# Lecteur DVD et Airplay



## boccob (27 Septembre 2011)

Hello.
Tout d'abord désolé si je ne suis pas dans le bon forum...

J'ai branché mon MacBook sur un projecteur vidéo et j'aimerais que le son passe par mon Airport Express sur ma stéréo.
Cela marche très bien depuis iTunes, mais je ne vois pas comment faire passer le son de lecteur DVD via Airplay....

Une idée brillante ?
Merci d'avance !!


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2011)

Lecteur Video n'est pas conçu pour envoyer le son par AirPlay

Seule solution, acheter le shareware Airfoil de Rogue Amoeba et utiliser le lecteur video intégré à AirFoil pour lire tes DVD. Ce lecteur video est conçu pour envoyer le son via Airplay tout en maintenant la synchronisation son/image (car l'envoi par AirpLay prend du temps, 1 à 2 secondes, et si on n'a pas d'action particulière, le son est entendu 1 à 2 secondes après l'image, ce qui est très gênant. Apple n'a pas voulu se fatiguer avec ça et même sous iTunes, dès qu'on visionne une video, le son n'est plus diffusé par AirPlay)


----------



## boccob (1 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour le conseil.
Malheureusement, Airfoil ne permet plus de lire des DVD avec Lion...
En attente d'une mise à jour...


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2011)

Mince j'avais pas vu... ben encore une raison pour que je ne passe pas à Lion!


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2011)

La nouvelle version d'Airfoil fonctionne à nouveau sous Lion pour lire des DVD


----------



## boccob (14 Novembre 2011)

Avec un peu de retard...
Excellent ! Merci Remy !!


----------

